# FMT Route Finder



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

You will have to create your own routes to run. But I don't know what advantage that would be or how it would be easier. If you do, you just have a thicker lit up line on top of an FMT track. Using the tracks you have lots of options if something comes up a long the way where you need an option. Perhaps there is another boat fishing on one and a nearby track can work better. The machines have no capability to do any auto routing outside of main primary marked channel in deep water.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Johnsbuc (May 21, 2021)

I'm new to all of this, just bought a boat, and plan on fishing Crystal River. Need all the help I can get. First question: What is an FMT Route Finder?


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

FMT is an aftermarket imagery and chart program that runs on Simrad and Lowrance machines. Stands for Florida Marine Tracks. Is the best imagery for fishing inshore and has tracks that you can follow and not get into trouble in skinny water if you are unfamiliar to the area. Several threads about it on here.


----------



## Johnsbuc (May 21, 2021)

Sounds like something I need. Thanks for the response.


----------

